# م م م lpc مالو ؟ لازم nfpa ؟



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2012)

http://projects.bre.co.uk/frsdiv/lpcrules/


----------



## mohamed mech (2 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم يا خبير
ماشاء الله عليك تغوص و ترجع لنا بالدر و اللؤلؤ يملىء الشبكة 

يعنى خلاص نلغى عضويتنا من nfpa و نوفر شوية الدولارات
نسيبنى من الامريكان و ننقل على الانجليز​


----------



## aati badri (3 يونيو 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم يا خبير
> ماشاء الله عليك تغوص و ترجع لنا بالدر و اللؤلؤ يملىء الشبكة
> 
> يعنى خلاص نلغى عضويتنا من nfpa و نوفر شوية الدولارات
> نسيبنى من الامريكان و ننقل على الانجليز​


وعليكم السلام يا خبير الخبراء
هل قمت بالتحميل وهل تعمل معك
لان ال it عندنا قافلين كل شيئ


----------



## aati badri (3 يونيو 2012)

LPC_Fire_Protection_Design_Guide

المرفق
معماري اكثر منه ميكانيكي


----------



## عمران احمد (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير

و وفقكم الله الى ما يحب و يرضاه


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

